# motherboard & GPU compitability



## khoka1234 (Jul 15, 2015)

i have a mobo ASUS *M4N68T-M LE V2* the pcie slot version 1 can install AMD R7 260x Graphics card in  that mobo?


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2015)

The card should work but you may need an updated bios version from motherboard manufacturer.


----------

